# mbti types in fantasy world



## aswanisonfire

so yea I saw this on tumblr and I really liked it so I drew my type, but it escalated... I will draw the rest later!~. Also the intj is summoning dead cats because its not that clear


----------



## aswanisonfire

The NFs~


----------



## Ghostsoul

All so cute!
I actually had an idea similar but I have no drawing ability whatsoever.
None.
Are you thinking of putting them in a story of any kind?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

That INFP looks more like an ISFJ. Lately, I've been daydreaming of making an MBTI chart of original characters I made up to represent the types, but the only problem is I can't draw, so it will forever remain a daydream. Still, I imagine the INFP being basically a ripoff of Tetsuo from Akira, but of course with some differences like maybe he would have long white hair and a fancier cape. Or even in a fantasy setting, he would be like Mithos from Tales Of Symphonia because he's basically Tetsuo's fantasy equivalent.


----------



## aswanisonfire

Ghostsoul said:


> All so cute!
> I actually had an idea similar but I have no drawing ability whatsoever.
> None.
> Are you thinking of putting them in a story of any kind?


Nope not really! I just really like fanatasy-esque things and that post was a great way to draw something mbti related ^^



Tetsuo Shima said:


> That INFP looks more like an ISFJ. Lately, I've been daydreaming of making an MBTI chart of original characters I made up to represent the types, but the only problem is I can't draw, so it will forever remain a daydream. Still, I imagine the INFP being basically a ripoff of Tetsuo from Akira, but of course with some differences like maybe he would have long white hair and a fancier cape. Or even in a fantasy setting, he would be like Mithos from Tales Of Symphonia because he's basically Tetsuo's fantasy equivalent.


I guess to each their own, isfj to me would have longer light hair. and that sounds intersting maybe you should start editing? even if you cant draw there are many ways to get your idea across o:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

aswanisonfire said:


> Nope not really! I just really like fanatasy-esque things and that post was a great way to draw something mbti related ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I guess to each their own, isfj to me would have longer light hair. and that sounds intersting maybe you should start editing? even if you cant draw there are many ways to get your idea across o:


I might come back later and describe the way I imagine each type as a character the the weird sort of post-apocalyptic magical fantasy/scifi setting that I like to write about.


----------



## Pinina

Would you mind doing the S-types as well? 
Fun idea!


----------



## aswanisonfire

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I might come back later and describe the way I imagine each type as a character the the weird sort of post-apocalyptic magical fantasy/scifi setting that I like to write about.


oh and if you do I will most def draw them!



Pinina said:


> Would you mind doing the S-types as well?
> Fun idea!


Of course! im going to do the SJ types next and then the SP


----------



## Ghostsoul

aswanisonfire said:


> I guess to each their own, isfj to me would have longer light hair. and that sounds intersting maybe you should start editing? even if you cant draw there are many ways to get your idea across o:


For some reason, I imagined ISFJ with a Garden/Flower Motif with power that mostly relied on healing, but they were more offensive than their ESFJ counterparts.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

aswanisonfire said:


> oh and if you do I will most def draw them!


Ehh, idk. Whenever people draw my OCs I get really fussy about their misinterpretation of the details.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Ghostsoul said:


> For some reason, I imagined ISFJ with a Garden/Flower Motif with power that mostly relied on healing, but they were more offensive than their ESFJ counterparts.


Yeah, I imagine ISFJs as short-haired girly girls. (Kaori from Akira, Kirie from Uzumaki, Rena from Higurashi, ect.)


----------



## aswanisonfire

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Ehh, idk. Whenever people draw my OCs I get really fussy about their misinterpretation of the details.


hm well if its okay with you I can show you the rough sketches and you can tell me what to change in them? if no then its okay!


----------



## Lelu

ENTJ looks like every RPG character I make. Pretty good.


----------



## Ghostsoul

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Yeah, I imagine ISFJs as short-haired girly girls. (Kaori from Akira, Kirie from Uzumaki, Rena from Higurashi, ect.)


I actually imagined her with long and curly hair for some reason.
She wasn't based on any specific fictional characters or people though.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Here are my personifications of the MBTI types as anime characters. The intuitive types use magic, and the sensing types use weapons.

NTs:

ENTP
Name: Raye
Epithet: The Akashic Glitch
Gender: Female
Ethnicity: English
Hair: Green and spiky.
Eyes: Green
Clothes: Black tank top, leather miniskirt, combat boots.
Magic: Anything chaotic!

INTP
Name: Taelar
Epithet: The Misanthropic God
Gender: Male
Ethnicity: Egyptian
Hair: Black. Classic Japanese princess hairstyle.
Eyes: Purple
Clothes: A really fancy black suit with silver and purple trim and high-heeled boots.
Magic: Dark arcane tenebromancy of the lovingly crafted tentacular variety.

ENTJ
Name: Morgan
Epithet: The Infernal Master
Gender: Male (trans)
Ethnicity: English
Hair: Red. Long and wild.
Eyes: Purple
Clothes: A black formal suit with a red tie.
Magic: Necromancy and demonic evocation. He also has a huge scythe made from the bones of his enemies.

INTJ
Name: Jian
Epithet: The Digital Demiurge
Gender: Male
Ethnicity: Chinese
Hair: Black. Short and parted in the center.
Eyes: Green
Clothes: Silver-framed glasses. Sometimes a black suit with a green tie. Sometimes a black leather trench coat.
Magic: Technomancy! He controls the interwebs! (like Eiri from Serial Experiments Lain)

NFs:

ENFP
Name: Vincent
Epithet: The Velveteen Madman
Gender: Male
Ethnicity: French
Hair: Short and black with blue highlights.
Eyes: Green
Clothes: A fancy black suit and a top hat with rabbit ears.
Magic: The distortion of reality itself.

INFP
Name: Kjarl
Epithet: The Awakening Emperor
Gender: Male
Ethnicity: Norwegian
Hair: White and shoulder-length with bangs covering one of his eyes. He sometimes slicks his bangs back to reveal a teal diamond on his forehead that means he's the reincarnation of the god of destruction.
Eyes: Blue
Clothes: A black formal suit and a big fancy red cape with gold trim.
Magic: Neuromancy (the power to control other people's brains and make their heads explode) and carnomancy (the power to mutate his own flesh), neither of which he has under control.

ENFJ
Name: Crystal
Epithet: The Imploding Butterfly
Gender: Female
Ethnicity: Mixed
Hair: It varies as she is constantly re-inventing herself, but it's usually pink or cyan and usually involves braids.
Eyes: Blue
Clothes: Various different outfits, all reminiscent of magical girls.
Magic: Hearts and flowers and stuff. Oh, and even though she hates fighting, she's great at using puppy dog eyes and charismatic speeches to convince the bad guys to kill themselves.

INFJ
Name: Hikari
Epithet: The Shining Messiah
Gender: Female (trans)
Ethnicity: Japanese
Hair: White bowl cut. Short in the front and back, but long on the sides.
Eyes: Gold
Clothes: A gold kimono.
Magic: Defensive magic such as force fields and healing.

SJs:

ESTJ
Name: Genaro
Epithet: The Dark Seraph
Gender: Male
Ethnicity: Spanish
Hair: Short and black, covering one of his eyes.
Eyes: Black
Clothes: A grey suit with a black tie, and a big black trench coat worn over it to give him extra bulk.
Weapon: Several large swords and guns, as well as his own entire army.

ISTJ
Name: Ailis
Epithet: The Strategic Vampire
Gender: Female
Ethnicity: French
Hair: Black. Short and messy.
Eyes: Red
Clothes: A simple black tank top and black leather pants.
Weapon: Epic hacking skills. Triple entendre. She is skilled with both knives and computers and also knows quite a few life hacks.

ESFJ
Name: Lucille
Epithet: The Vengeful Victim
Gender: Female
Ethnicity: English
Hair: Blonde with three long ponytails.
Eyes: Blue
Clothes: A big frilly pink dress. She's not actually a princess, but don't tell her that.
Weapon: A sword disguised as a pink parasol.

ISFJ
Name: Laurel
Epithet: The Romantic Stalker
Gender: Female
Ethnicity: English
Hair: Short and pink.
Eyes: Pink
Clothes: A simple white sailor dress.
Weapon: A hatchet stained with the blood of her ex-lover's lovers.

SPs:

ESTP
Name: Xander
Epithet: The Quantum Gunslinger
Gender: Male
Ethnicity: French
Hair: Spiky and blonde.
Eyes: Orange
Clothes: Baggy pants, shutter shades, swag, etc...
Weapon: A massive BFG as well as several smaller guns.

ISTP
Name: Yang (His first name is Carson, but he hates it, so he goes by his last name.)
Epithet: The Midnight Assassin
Gender: Male
Ethnicity: Taiwanese
Hair: Short and black.
Eyes: Black.
Clothes: Sometimes a black suit with dark purple pinstripes and a crimson tie. Sometimes a black silk outfit with crimson trim.
Weapon: Two pistols and his badass reflexes.

ESFP
Name: Koichi
Epithet: The Brave Dreamer
Gender: Male
Ethnicity: Japanese
Hair: Red spikes, black bangs.
Eyes: Red
Clothes: A black leather suit with flames on it and maybe a few camo patches here and there. One of the arms is torn off his jacket so he can show off some bandages on one of his arms like a Japanese gangster while still maintaining the classic badass biker look. And of course, he has sunglasses with rose-tinted lenses.
Weapon: Nothing but his flamethrower, his trusty motorcycle, a main character complex, and the power of imaaaaagination!

ISFP
Name: Jill
Epithet: The Innocent Entropy
Gender: Female
Ethnicity: English
Hair: Periwinkle with ringlet pigtails.
Eyes: Blue
Clothes: A purple and blue lolita outfit.
Weapon: A single crystal rapier, a graceful fighting style, and a mysterious curse that seems to bring misery and chaos to everyone around her.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

aswanisonfire said:


> hm well if its okay with you I can show you the rough sketches and you can tell me what to change in them? if no then its okay!


I used to have a friend who did stuff like that. I guess the relationship ended badly. Idk.


----------



## Ghostsoul

This is somewhat old, I haven't thought about it in a while, It involved a Hunger Games-ish plot where characters used their cognitive functions as powers to become 'the ultimate mind' of sorts.

NT's
INTP- Electricity Motif
INTJ- Chess Motif
ENTP- Inventor Motif (although he's the first one to die)
ENTJ- Fire or Frost/Fire Motif

NF's
INFP- Spectrum Motif
INFJ- She was mostly in disguise as other people
ENFJ- Don't remember
ENFP- Also an Inventor Motif, but more colourful

SP's
ISTP- Lone Rouge Motif
ISFP- Musician/Goth Lolita Motif
ESFP- Jester/Solider Motif
ESTP- Solider Motif

SJ's
ISFJ- Flower Motif
ESTJ- Paladin Motif
ISTJ- Mountaineer/Arctic Motif
ESFJ- Again, I don't really remeber.

If you want any elaboration of these characters or plot, you can ask me.


----------



## aswanisonfire

@Tetsuo Shima

Wow those are some really cool ideas you got there! I really like the diversity
gotta say really digging the entp also 
Esfp is an interesting character
Enfps character reminds me of an anime called a dark rabbit has seven lives! (they are nothing like the main protagonist its just the bunny ears and their power reminded me of the anime)
Man the entire list is intriguing this would be such an interesting thing to read or watch, will you write a story about them?

Edit:
@Ghostsoul
Oooh I saw this thing on tumblr where someone put all the types in a hunger game simulator
Maybe you could try it out and it will give some ideas and inspiration?
Also I love that this thread is starting to get people to actually share their mbti fantasy worlds!!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

aswanisonfire said:


> @Tetsuo Shima
> 
> Wow those are some really cool ideas you got there! I really like the diversity
> gotta say really digging the entp also
> Esfp is an interesting character
> Enfps character reminds me of an anime called a dark rabbit has seven lives! (they are nothing like the main protagonist its just the bunny ears and their power reminded me of the anime)
> Man the entire list is intriguing this would be such an interesting thing to read or watch, will you write a story about them?


The ENFP is based on Alice In Wonderland.

They are _loosely_ based on characters from a story I'm writing. Many of them have the same names and similar appearances, but they themselves are different characters for the most part, and this list and my story would both be ruined if somebody were to read both. Besides, the versions of them in my story are preteens who play a trading card game. I've written 10 chapters, and since then, it has been on a long hiatus. The plot itself is actually a re-telling of Akira, and I'm thinking about having the second half of the story (chapters 21-40) take place 5 years later in a post-apocalyptic era.


----------



## Ghostsoul

aswanisonfire said:


> @Tetsuo Shima
> 
> Wow those are some really cool ideas you got there! I really like the diversity
> gotta say really digging the entp also
> Esfp is an interesting character
> Enfps character reminds me of an anime called a dark rabbit has seven lives! (they are nothing like the main protagonist its just the bunny ears and their power reminded me of the anime)
> Man the entire list is intriguing this would be such an interesting thing to read or watch, will you write a story about them?
> 
> Edit:
> @Ghostsoul
> Oooh I saw this thing on tumblr where someone put all the types in a hunger game simulator
> Maybe you could try it out and it will give some ideas and inspiration?
> Also I love that this thread is starting to get people to actually share their mbti fantasy worlds!!


Sounds fun, Perhaps I might.
But the problem is, there are 16 and 24 places 
Hmmm.
Ah, no wait, I have an idea from the original plot, from a year or so ago.
I can do this.

Edit: Of the None Demon characters, ISFP won.
(Demon ISTP won overall though)


----------

